# NOAH STUTZMAN BUILT 30” x 1-1/2” MAPLE RIMS



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2018)

Noah Stutzman is gearing up to make 4 - 30” x 1-1/2” maple rims.
Anyone interested in acquiring some may PM me and we can talk more about the order.
Noah is getting ready to steam some maple woods, so it’s time to act speedily....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 8, 2018)

Noah Stutzman just gave a quote of $175.00@ 30” rim.
Great price....

Stutzman's Wheel Shop Ltd. - Noah M. Stutzman - Specializing in: Custom Wood Wheels, Antique Automobile Wheels, Wooden Bicycle Rims, and Wooden Steering Wheels. - 33656 Co. Rd. 12, Baltic, OH 43804. Ph. 330-897-1391(Leave Message)


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 8, 2018)

Are these crescent rims for Dean style singletubes to stretch over?  Carey Williams at the Wheelmen  also had Stutzmans make tooling for a profile  that will fit Greentyres from the UK, which would be another option.  I would ask Carey Williams first.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 8, 2018)

Aren’t Greentyres PU filled rubber and heavy?
I don’t see a 30” Tyre.

http://www.greentyre.com/bicycle-tyres.php


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Aren’t Greentyres PU filled rubber and heavy?
> I don’t see a 30” Tyre.
> 
> http://www.greentyre.com/bicycle-tyres.php



They also seem to be 700c size diameter only (622)
Do they fit English size 28" rims (635) @Andrew Gorman? Curious to know.
Thanks,
Darren.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 9, 2018)

From all reports, Greentyres are the only decent solid tires out there- there is a lot of discussion on the Wheelmen board. They are not super spongy or excessively heavy.  
To fit 30" rims they would probably have to be spliced to make them longer, but that is covered at the Wheelmen board too.  People have been using them to get Pneumatic and cushion tire ordinaries back on the road.   Bell no-mor-flat inner tubes will  stretch out to 30", but are no fun to ride on.  Check the Greentyre website to see what they have available.  Last I checked they have no US distributor, but are happy to ship small orders.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 9, 2018)

I would rather not splice the tire.
I like the way the RD smooth tires look.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 11, 2018)

I just cant wrap my head around NOT using Robert Dean tires on 30 inch wheels  they stretch to that size no problem and hold air and ride well ---and come in white !! I have 3 pairs of RD on original 30 inch .    what are you doing for spokes when you build up 30 inch wheels ?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 11, 2018)

bikejunk said:


> I just cant wrap my head around NOT using Robert Dean tires on 30 inch wheels  they stretch to that size no problem and hold air and ride well ---and come in white !! I have 3 pairs of RD on original 30 inch .    what are you doing for spokes when you build up 30 inch wheels ?



I’m planning to use Philwood doublebutted stainless steel spokes.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 12, 2018)

did not know they came that long are these custom ? what MM  thank you


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 12, 2018)

www.philwood.com
http://philwood.com/products/spknphome.php
They have a machine shop and a spoke cutting and thread rolling machine.
Victory Bicycles makes spokes, as well.
http://www.victorybicycles.com/


----------

